# Team DX Cross Gravel



## Kosta88 (23. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit nur einen Fully (Radon Skeen), aber ich möchte auch etwas Strassen/Waldweg-taugliches. Da sollte Gravel gut passen. Budget ist bis €2000, und ich möchte so viel wie möglich für mein Geld.

Aber ich finde fast keine Berichte dazu, nichts weiteres als direkt auf Rose. Ist das Fahrrad so neu? Finde ich irgendwo was? Gibt's Erfahrungen?

Soweit ich lese soll Service sehr gut sein, und die Bikes auch ziemlich top.

Wichtig ist mir ebenso dass ich das Fahrrad nach dem Erhalt ein wenig testen kann, und dass die Rücksendung danach unproblematisch ist (die Anlieferung nach Österreich kostet €40, die Retoure soll kostenlos sein). Muss noch schriftlich bestätigt bekommen. Kann jemand dazu eventuell was berichten?

Danke


----------



## Wandango (14. November 2018)

Ich liebäugle auch mit den Gravel-Rädern von Rose und bin ebenso verwundert, dass man zu dem "günstigeren" Modell was derzeit "Pro Cross Gravel" heißt nichts findet. 
Habe gestern mal die Geometrien zwischen dem reinen Cross und dem Cross-Gravel verglichen. Die sind exakt gleich. Dagegen ist die Geometrie vom Backroad eher in die etwas tourentauglichere Richtung, wie sie bei Gravel-Bikes eher üblich ist, ausgelegt. Find ich etwas ärgerlich....werde ich wohl gezwungen sein mir das Backroad zu kaufen. Das Cross-Gravel scheint also nur das Cross-Rad mit anderen Reifen zu sein. Oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8cosmic (11. Dezember 2018)

die Gravel und Cyclocross räder ( Backroad oder dx cross pro ) Rahmen sind alle gleich !!! es unterscheiden sich hier immer nur die Laufräder / Gummis / Sattel


----------



## Deleted 543596 (26. Juni 2020)

Hat Rose in der Zwischenzeit sein Angebot umgestellt?
Ich finde nur noch das Backroad, auch nur in Carbon, auf der Website. 
Damit kostet das günstigste Gravelbike über 2.000 € bei Rose. 
Oder sind die anderen schon ausverkauft und deswegen raus aus dem Shop?


----------

